# شريط "لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير" - كورال القطيع الصغير



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2007)

*شريط "لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير" 
الشريط ال 11 لكورال القطيع الصغير

الترانيم اللى فى الشريط عبارة عن مجموعة من اجمل الترانيم الموجودة فى كل شرايط الفريق القديمة 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2933254/80065b6e/____.html

المقدمة 
لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير 
هاحكيلكم عن حبيبى 
انت يا عدرا ستنا
قلبى صغير زى المزود 
يا مارجرجس يا شفيعنا 
الله الأزلى قبل الادهار 
الشهدا حبوك 
ربنا موجود

انا آسفة لو فى ترنيمة أو اتنين الصوت فيهم مش حلو اوى*​
*الشريط فى ملف واحد مضغوط
بجودة صوت عالية (سى دى)
على سيرفر المنتدى
لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير​*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

شكرا علي الشريط الجميل 

وجاري التحميل . . .


----------



## kissme (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

جميل اوى يا باشا


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم رفع الشريط مرة أخرى 
بجودة صوت أعلى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*ميرسىىىىىىىىىى
:big35:​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يناير 2009)

thank you


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> thank you



*شكرا يا ابانوب لمرورك​*


----------

